# First Signature



## Trebor (May 2, 2008)

hey, guys. here's my first signature. and a new avatar. tell me what you think!  hope it's not too big.


----------



## Heinz (May 2, 2008)

Looks good mate, nice shot! I also love the ol B 24.


----------



## Trebor (May 3, 2008)

haha, thank you! that is the EXACT B-24 my uncle flew in. he was an engineer/top turret gunner. I have his CO's email address. c:


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2008)

Good size, and nice pic. It'd cool to find the exact aircraft your uncle flew in.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2008)

hey, nice mate!


----------



## Trebor (May 4, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Good size, and nice pic. It'd cool to find the exact aircraft your uncle flew in.



oh you have no idea, sir. just a couple days ago, I learned a LOT more about my uncle than I had known. so it was very exciting for me. I plan on painting a B-24J to the exact specifications to that one.

and thank you, Wayne!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2008)

That's sooo VERY interesting Trebor....as for your uncle....


----------



## Trebor (May 4, 2008)

haha, I'm sure he's thankin' ya right now


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2008)

Looking good for me.


----------



## Trebor (May 4, 2008)

thank you, Wojtek! ^^


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2008)

Got any stories to share Trebor? Would be awesome if you could share some....


----------



## Trebor (May 4, 2008)

well, I could post some in the near future, if someone reminds me. I've got a couple. to share, but I'm a little busy right now. (building the Flying Tigers P-40)


----------



## Njaco (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Trebor, did a new one for you if you like.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice one NJ!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 25, 2008)

I like that one Njaco. Nice. It gives the sig a bit more "pop".


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2008)

Yep I agree.Nice work Njaco.I like the font you have used for Trebor's nick.


----------



## Trebor (Jun 25, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Hey Trebor, did a new one for you if you like.



oh my gosh, I'm totally speechless! thank you so very much! I'm truely honored! I"m gonna use it right away!


----------

